# Dry Aged Steaks



## Toby Keil (May 30, 2009)

On Thursday afternoon I pulled three steaks out of the fridge, sprinkled them with some Texas steak rub then they went back in the fridge uncovered. I left them that way until Friday night then I cooked them over charcoal until they were medium rare. We also had some asparagus (kinda small) and a nice green salad. I like to eat my salad last so that’s why you don’t see it on my plate, plus the steak was taking up most of the room. All in all it was a good dinner.


----------



## dollarbill (May 30, 2009)

WOw that looks good!  I love rib eye!


----------



## john a (May 30, 2009)

Looks real good to me.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 30, 2009)

Toby, did you feel the long marinade put too much flavor in the meat?
Also, uncovered in the fridge, do you feel it dried the steaks out any?


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (May 30, 2009)

The steaks look great......


----------



## bigwheel (May 30, 2009)

Looks mighty scrumptious. Great job!! Good photography too.

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 30, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Toby, did you feel the long marinade put too much flavor in the meat?
> Also, *uncovered in the fridge, do you feel it dried the steaks out any?*



Damn... I coulda sworn the title said dry aged.  :P i.e....to remove water and leave beefy juice goodness... 

But I hear what you're saying Cappy. Toby... How did adding the rub that early work out? How much salt is in the TX rub?


----------



## Puff1 (May 30, 2009)

Lookin' good from "up North".


----------



## Que~Dawg (May 30, 2009)

looks good


----------



## dollarbill (May 30, 2009)

Maybe they were already prime. ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 31, 2009)

I could go for a plate of that right now!


----------



## Toby Keil (May 31, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Toby, did you feel the long marinade put too much flavor in the meat?
> Also, uncovered in the fridge, do you feel it dried the steaks out any?



Next time I wont add any seasoning until they are ready to go on the grill as it did soak up a lot of the rub. After being in the fridge for two day's they were definitely drier. They were in the garage fridge where I keep my beer so the door opening and closing allot helped.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 31, 2009)

my fridge door stays open


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2009)

The light in the Cap'n's fridge never goes out.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 31, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> The light in the Cap'n's fridge never goes out.



Just like Motel 6!


----------



## bigwheel (May 31, 2009)

Well to test the old hypothesis of whether the light goes out when the door gets shut looks like to me a person gonna need to lounge around inside of there for a while. Now there is a januine Kraut feller who hangs out down at the local watering hole who been teaching me how they dry age meat in da Fadderland. He say take the meat..steak..chop..roast etc. and put it on a glass plate and stick it in the icebox for a week. He say each day to dump the blood which accumulates in the plate and give the steak a flip. Gave it a try works good. Think maybe I also rinsed off the plate occasionally. Some of us are real anal about stuff like that ya know? Now during the week you aint supposed to season it at all. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> The light in the Cap'n's fridge never goes out.


Fridges have lights? :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 31, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not in trailers!


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trailers have fridges?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 31, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



coolers maybe!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 1, 2009)

Lites or not that looks great


----------

